# Is this pox?



## lovey22 (Oct 19, 2019)

hello, I have raised a lot of chickens and had very few problesm. but this looks like chicken pox that I had on some turkeys. I was told to







used iodine on them to dry them and they were good..please let me know what u think it is, and what to do for it. please. these are bantams and they were hatched by my hen. they are about 6months old. I had 3 but one just dies, so I would like to try to save these. thankyou for your help.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

It's fowl pox. There are two forms of fowl pox; dry pox and wet pox. Wet pox is dangerous in that lesions can form inside the mouth inhibiting birds from swallowing their food causing death by starvation. Are there any lesions inside their mouth? It appears the bird in the above photo may or may not have a lesion in her mouth. Let me know please.
You can put iodine or black shoe polish on dry pox lesions, avoid the eyes and nostrils. Either will help dry up infective lesions. Black shoe polish will deter picking as well. As far as the one in the photo, it would be best to put a little neosporin in the eye to prevent any secondary infections, like from a scratch due to irritation or picking from other birds.
It can take dry fowl pox about 3 to 6 weeks to go away on its own. Birds will be immune from that particular strain thereafter.
Unfortunately the outcome of birds with wet pox isnt good unless caught early as lesions can form in the esophagus, crop, windpipe and a couple other areas.


----------



## lovey22 (Oct 19, 2019)

dawg53 said:


> It's fowl pox. There are two forms of fowl pox; dry pox and wet pox. Wet pox is dangerous in that lesions can form inside the mouth inhibiting birds from swallowing their food causing death by starvation. Are there any lesions inside their mouth? It appears the bird in the above photo may or may not have a lesion in her mouth. Let me know please.
> You can put iodine or black shoe polish on dry pox lesions, avoid the eyes and nostrils. Either will help dry up infective lesions. Black shoe polish will deter picking as well. As far as the one in the photo, it would be best to put a little neosporin in the eye to prevent any secondary infections, like from a scratch due to irritation or picking from other birds.
> It can take dry fowl pox about 3 to 6 weeks to go away on its own. Birds will be immune from that particular strain thereafter.
> Unfortunately the outcome of birds with wet pox isnt good unless caught early as lesions can form in the esophagus, crop, windpipe and a couple other areas.


Yes, the one in my pictures does have one spot inside month on side


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If that's the only lesion inside her mouth, it's considered wet pox and will eventually spread.
Use tweezers to remove the lesion out of her mouth. It will probably bleed alot, use gauze to soak up blood. Then apply iodine to the area as needed. It will eventually heal. It would then be best to add water to her feed as well as poultry nutri drench in order to make it easier to swallow her food.


----------



## lovey22 (Oct 19, 2019)

dawg53 said:


> If that's the only lesion inside her mouth, it's considered wet pox and will eventually spread.
> Use tweezers to remove the lesion out of her mouth. It will probably bleed alot, use gauze to soak up blood. Then apply iodine to the area as needed. It will eventually heal. It would then be best to add water to her feed as well as poultry nutri drench in order to make it easier to swallow her food.


There were two spots in her month ,got both out and used iodine. Thanks


----------



## calagunda001 (7 mo ago)

dawg53 said:


> It's fowl pox. There are two forms of fowl pox; dry pox and wet pox. Wet pox is dangerous in that lesions can form inside the mouth inhibiting birds from swallowing their food causing death by starvation. Are there any lesions inside their mouth? It appears the bird in the above photo may or may not have a lesion in her mouth. Let me know please.
> You can put iodine or black shoe polish on dry pox lesions, avoid the eyes and nostrils. Either will help dry up infective lesions. Black shoe polish will deter picking as well. As far as the one in the photo, it would be best to put a little neosporin in the eye to prevent any secondary infections, like from a scratch due to irritation or picking from other birds.
> It can take dry fowl pox about 3 to 6 weeks to go away on its own. Birds will be immune from that particular strain thereafter.
> Unfortunately the outcome of birds with wet pox isnt good unless caught early as lesions can form in the esophagus, crop, windpipe and a couple other areas.


Very helpful.Had to search this.Didnt know what the disease was.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Glad we had an answer for you.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

My experience with wet form was very bad. So many of my boilers died. I now control it by vaccinating the chicks.


----------

